# Tecumseh on Sears Snow Thrower



## arlkay (Dec 9, 2005)

I have a 1960 Sears Snow Thrower (the date's right!) with a 8HP Tecumseh. It was running last spring when I "summerized" it. Tried to fire it up today (Have you checked the weather in Indianapolis today?) and couldn't even get a pop... even with starter fluid. Determined that I was not getting much of a spark, if any. I can feel a bit of a "kick" when I crank it, but I can't detect a spark with a hooded test spark plug or with the regular operating plug. 

It is obvious to me that there is an ignition problem, but where does one start on the engine?

The unit has been running just fine for the last 40 or so years and started and ran fine when I last ran it.

Thanks


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

most likely has points and condensor system, would start from there and replace em, shouldn't be much.


----------



## MSES (Nov 3, 2005)

Flywheel and Coil may have rusted sitting around enough to not allow a great spark. Take apart and sand the magnets with fine grit wet/dry paper. This might do it.

Good Luck
Tony


----------



## arlkay (Dec 9, 2005)

bugman said:


> most likely has points and condensor system, would start from there and replace em, shouldn't be much.


 I'll do that when I have a chance. Do you know the point gap setting?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

i beleive it should say on the cover or either in the repair kit... i'm guessing .20 but i don't remember. don't think it would be the flywheel/ coil being rusty, wouldn't affect it much, but it wouldn't hurt to clean them up.


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

Just a little tip here...

If you can find a Tecumseh all electronic ignition coil you can put that on and get rid of the points and condensor all together. All you need is a coil whos edge follows the contour of the flywheel and that bolts up to the location of the old coil. If you are able to find one, you can also put a ground wire on the engine block and run the ground wire and kill wire from the coil to a regular 12V or 120V switch so that you can have a push button or toggle type kill switch (I'm guessing it currently has the ol' "ground the spark plug and shock the piss out of yourself" type kill circuit).

I've never done this on a Tecumseh before, but it works like a charm on old Kohler and Briggs engines.


----------



## arlkay (Dec 9, 2005)

Thanks to all who offered advice. Replaced points and condenser this morning in the unheated garage with outside temp about 18 deg F. Put it all back together and it started on the first pull!! Got the driveway cleared.

Points looked perfect, but I replaced them anyway since I had so much torn down. It must have been the condeser... which makes sense


----------

